# Can Anyone Help



## hurting (Jan 24, 2002)

Hello I'm new here and I hope someone here can help me. I have been sick for over a month now and have no idea what's wrong. I do have an appointment this afternoon so I hope this will be cleared up.I have nausea, vomiting and just feel sick. I have acid reflux but wasn't told a lot about it or if I had other problems. I'm so tired of feeling sick all the time and not knowing what's causing it. I know it's stomach related because I can feel it. It feels like the food in my stomach doesn't move very fast and makes me feel full all the time so I can't eat much.I spent last evening vomiting and actually felt better after for a while anyway. I don't feel very good this morning either. I don't have diareia, more like constapation but not to bad. I'm tired all the time and just want to sleep all the time and have no energy at all. I also feel dizzy and have headaches too sometimes but it's mainly the nausea and vomiting.I have no idea if I'm causing it by eating certain foods or not since I've never been told what's wrong with me. My last blood work and urine test showed white cells, bacteria and a high H-Pylori but my doctor didn't do anything for it. I did have an upper GI scope looking for ulcers and they didn't find any.I can't go on feeling so sick like this, can any of you tell me if it's something I'm doing wrong or what foods to avoid? any advice would be appreciated. Thank You.HugsRobin


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

Hi! Sorry you are feeling so bad. I have been there and it is awful. GERD can cause nausea and vomiting, but often times a condition called "gastroparesis" which means "delaying emptying of the stomach" is more of the culprit. There is not much you can do about that accept to find an underlying cause (if there is one) or try to eat smaller, more frequent meals. Gastroparesis can also exacerbate GERD or cause GERD because the food just sits there and pushes up on lower esophageal sphincter, rather than emptying. When I was having really bad flare-ups, I would often feel dizzy and weak. Also, if you have H-Pylori, you definitely need to be treated for this. I don't understand why you have not been treated. Also, at minimum you should be on an acid-reducer. That alone, may relieve your symptoms. You really need to push for some treatment at your doctor's visit.Christine


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

I second the motion, if you are positive for H. Pylori, you need different treatment. I hope that things went well for you today and that you find out what is wrong.







Feel better!


----------



## dande5 (Feb 3, 2002)

Hope you got some answers at your appointment. I was diagnosed with GERD at about 24 and IBS at about 18 yrs old. I am now 35..(sigh)... My symptoms change. Lately I have experienced the naseau,I can't say it is related to eating because I can not eat and still feel it. It comes and goes but usually when it comes it stays for a while. I had a gallbladder/abdominal sono and the Dr. said everything looked perfect. Sooo, back to square one. He mentioned the delayed gastric emptying and rx Reglan but it makes me feel to funky. I took Aciphex for a while and it seemed to help.I also notice that when I feel naseauous I belch more, and feel bloated. My Dr. also said it could be from GERD, and I don't usually have the typical burning symptoms, I tend to get esophageal spasms/chest pain and back pain. Hope you are feeling better today!


----------

